# Made an indicator holder



## rock_breaker (Sep 9, 2020)

The backlash on the Enco mill spindle and my battery powered Z axis DRO are ganging up on me in that the tool will drop 0.010-0.015" adjusting the next depth. The DRO then shows unusual numbers at this time as well, thus the holder. I have a strong imported magnet with holding screws in holes on each end and narrow enough to fit on the bracket at the bottom of the spindle.  The hole to be used on the magnet is 0.384" so a 4" rod was turned to that diameter from a 0.625" rod long enough to make flats on one end that is drilled and tapped 1/4" 20 to hold the indicator. The plastic case  has broken loose from the magnet so I am considering a screw through the sides to keep it together. Ultimately a metal case similar to the plastic will have to be made. Not sure if the imported magnet  will withstand drilling and heavy side pressure.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 9, 2020)

Took about a week off my own projects to put a sidecar on a Harley for a distant (in 2 ways; have talked to him maybe a dozen times in the last few years and he lives nearly 500 miles away) friend.

He said he'd been trying to find someone to do it for 4 years and he is not mechanically minded.
I looked at it in a trailer where it has lived of late and it didn't look like a bad job. I figured 3 or 4 easy, short days. What i failed to see was that the Harley Davidson (2001 Springer Soft Tail 1400) is packed so tightly around all the frame members that connecting to them was a pain. I had to make a couple brackets to maintain just a little better ground clearance than would have been possible with the supplied hardware.

Give me a 250 pound moto crosser any day. This thing is nearly 4 times that. I was satisfied in the end and I'm sure he will be also.
Thanks
Aaron

edit: if I put this in the wrong place. Meant it to go in 'project of the day'


----------

